# Les Crowder - Topbar Beekeeping



## PHudson (Sep 27, 2014)

Has anyone seen this dvd? Checked with our club to see if they had it in their library but didn't since no one uses topbar hives. Thinking about getting it but wanted to check here first. 
Thanks


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

have not seen the DVD, but his book on the topbar hive was the first one I purchased. You will definitely want it for your library whether in book form or dvd.


----------



## JMann70806 (Oct 13, 2014)

I wasted my $ on his book . Didn't learn much about top-bar hives reading his "Top-bar Beekeeping " book


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

I am not a top bar keeper although I plan to keep nucs next year in horizontal hives (3 or 4 nucs to a horizontal hive) which to me is the same thing. I bought his book and the DVD and found both to be very instructive. You really can't get very detailed instruction on a broad subject in an hour or so DVD, but it does complement the book and there is no doubt that it is helpful watching someone who knows what they are doing. If you are already a top bar keeper with some experience I don't think the DVD will be much help.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

JMann70806 said:


> I wasted my $ on his book . Didn't learn much about top-bar hives reading his "Top-bar Beekeeping " book


I thought the pictures/section on comb movement/management were worth the price. The truth is that there isn't much difference in beekeeping based on what hive you use. To me the biggest thing seems to be how to rearrange the hive based on conditions.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I read Les Crowder's book before I had bees. I did not like it. After I had bees for a year, I went back and reread it, it was a great book after that. For me the information presented meant more to someone with a little bit of experience. I also have the DVD, but I am not sold on it being needed. It is interesting, but not worth the money. If you can borrow it from someone, go for it!


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

I also read his book before I got my top bar hive and then re-read it as the first year progressed. I got a lot more out of it from the second reading after I'd gotten some hands-on experience.


----------



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

The Book has far more info and is a MUST for any new and even seasoned TBH beekeeper. There are just some great pointers which will help and another way of doing things.
As for the DVD is have seen it and its not really required as its all covered in the book but it does give you a good visual of what he is doing in the book. Its worth a look and if your new to TBHs then i would definitely encourage you to look at it


----------



## PHudson (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I read his book after having TBHs. I felt that between Wyatt Mangum's, Christy Hemenway's and Les's book, Les's was the one for someone new into TBHs. Wyatt's has really nice photos, but it could use some judicious editing and is very expensive. Christy's was similar to Les's book, but Les's methods are more the way that I keep bees. If you use 2 followers and central entrances than Christy's book is the way to go.


----------



## PHudson (Sep 27, 2014)

Got the dvd today. I understand his methods a bit more but now feel like I need to read the book to fill in the places the dvd doesn't. Guess I'll try to find it or borrow it. I'm not new to beekeeping but I am new to topbars and now understand the different management methods.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As far as the DVD and the book, some of this is how you learn. Some people need to see it visually. Some don't. I think Les's book does a very good job of explaining some of the more difficult things such as how to manage bars and where to put them.


----------



## PHudson (Sep 27, 2014)

If anyone has the book and would allow me to borrow it, I'd greatly appreciate it. I'll even be glad to pay for the postage.


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

PHudson said:


> If anyone has the book and would allow me to borrow it, I'd greatly appreciate it. I'll even be glad to pay for the postage.


I have it on my kindle. If lending is enabled, I would be happy to send it your way. Also, I got a notice yesterday that Christy Hemenway is releasing an electronic version of her intensive weekend class. The early-bird special is $95. I may invest in that though our climates are very different.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

msscha said:


> I have it on my kindle. If lending is enabled, I would be happy to send it your way. Also, I got a notice yesterday that Christy Hemenway is releasing an electronic version of her intensive weekend class. The early-bird special is $95. I may invest in that though our climates are very different.


I heard Christy speak last September. You won't be disappointed.


----------

